# Ugh - conjunctivitis, I think



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Poor Dulcie! Just remember to wash your hands very well, if it is conjunctivitis it is very contagious to people! Good news is it is really easy to treat.

Hope he is on the mend quickly!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Piper's right eye weeps often. Occasionally, she gets yellow gunk as well. The first time it happened I was advised to bring her to the vet as it could be an injury that I couldn't see. The vet couldn't find a thing wrong even though he did see that it was weepy ...and she still gets yellow gunk. Her eye started weeping after she got her shot so I thought it might be connected to that and someone else mentioned that it could be due to teething. Does Dulcie lose all her baby teeth by now? Just a thought. 

pr


----------



## beanz (Jul 14, 2014)

My Piper had conjunctivitis a few weeks ago. One evening I noticed a little green gunk in her eye (usually she has hard dark-red eye boogers). The next morning her eye was sealed shut with goop. Took her to the vet who put a stain in to see if there were any abrasions. Thankfully, just conjunctivitis. The stain turned her nose bright green for a while. 

Got prescribed a tube of chlorsig (same thing used in human conjunctivitis) to apply a few times a day. I also would do warm saline soaks with some cotton pads to clean and remove any crusts. The cream works fast and was looking so much better in two days but needed to continue application for the rest of the week to make sure all traces were gone.

The vet said it was pretty common in poodles because of the face shape so not to be surprised if it comes back. Just be careful as you could catch it or transfer it to her other eye. She did a good job of looking sad and pathetic.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

So sorry about eye problem....in the future it is best to clean eyes with plain water and cotton balls. I hope all is well now!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

So this morning, Piper had a nasty yellow/green gunk blob (big one) in the OTHER eye. What is going on? 

pr


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you wipe it away and it doesn't come back then they probably had a reaction to something that got in their eye. If it tears/gunks up again then time for vet. Lily had a teary eye last night, all good this morning though.

So nifty what was the story with Dulcie's eye and did you find a new vet?


----------

